# Youth First Hunt



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Took Hunters Safety Course and passed with 97 out of 100. First hunt today (10/10/2004). First hunt, first shot, first goose. Andy, aka Chummer under the watchful eye of Waleye Guy.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Very nice! Nothing like that first bird, hope it is the first of many!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Put up the pictures!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey GOTTAGO,
Send me the pictures, I can post them for you.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

His First Goose.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Better photo here.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

That's great, I was 35 years old before I took my first goose.  I can only imagine how excited that young man must have been!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The first goose I ever got was given to me by a buddy while we were out fishing. He used the handle end of an ore while I was bent over to lip a bass and he laughed real hard as I leaped overboard.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

You got me Shortdrift!! I was drinking my water when I read that reply and now I need to clean off my monitor!


----------

